# My 1st ever litter!



## skinnybaby212 (Oct 18, 2011)

hi everyone, i just thought i'd post a few pics of my 1st ever litter!

This is Mum, Shimmer
when she was a baby


















and this is the litter



























i honestly dont know what to expect as the dad could be any of the 4 i purchased just before xmas

Puddin, Pebble and Casper
[http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k596/skinnybaby212/IMG00407-20111222-1607.jpg/img]

Thoedor
[img]http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k596/skinnybaby212/IMG00385-20111222-1602.jpg


----------



## skinnybaby212 (Oct 18, 2011)

Puddin, Pebble and Casper


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Were there any with black eyes? It looks like in your litter of 6, they all have red eyes. If red eyes were the only ones that your momma mouse had, then chances are that Pepple and Casper are your best bet for fathers. True that Theo and Puddin could be pink eye carriers, chances are that you would have had some black eyes crop up in the litter if they were a father.

edit: And likewise, if there are any with black eyes, then it rules out Pepple and Casper for fathers.


----------



## skinnybaby212 (Oct 18, 2011)

thanks for your post, if the father had been puddin or theo i would have expected a couple or all of the babies to be black or have dark patches, but i dont really know. they were just born today and all look totally pink exept one which has a dark foot


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

If the eyes are pink, then you probably won't be able to see any pigmentation, and won't be able to tell patterns/color until they start to fur out, in about a week. Even with dark eyed babies, it usually takes more then 24 hrs to see the pigmentation darkening up.

My first litter, I took pictures about every day, so you can see the changes here if you would like a comparison. With only 6 babies, yours might grow bigger and faster though. : )
http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=8905&p=79766#p79766


----------



## skinnybaby212 (Oct 18, 2011)

thanks for that ive just had a good look through. im sure i'll be taking pictures daily, i must say when i found them this morning they were much bigger than what i was expecting, the mum didnt really look that big at all and my partner and i were unsure of wether she was actually pregnant or a bit fat! to me they look at least like they are more than just born but i know they werent there last night! confused lol


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

If they weren't there last night, then they weren't there last night. Since it was a small litter, the babies could have a little bit more bulk to them because it means they weren't having to compete for resources while inside the momma.


----------



## skinnybaby212 (Oct 18, 2011)

i just hope she does well as this is her 1st time as well as mine


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Shimmer's ear are immense! Excited to see how they turn out  Congrats!


----------



## skinnybaby212 (Oct 18, 2011)

lol i know i should of called her Dumbo! She's from Portland mice, he's on here somewhere, think his names george? cant remember but i got her off him for free as she has a kinked tail


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Wow, bargain!


----------



## Viry (Oct 31, 2011)

She has a kinked tail and you still bred from her? I'm assuming you're 100% certain it wasn't genetic? :/


----------



## skinnybaby212 (Oct 18, 2011)

i was told the kink is recessive and also i bred her for my own personal hobby, is that such a bad thing?


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

A kink in the tail isn't nessicerily passed on (can lead to spinal deformities, OR could be a result of a break from being picked up by the tail), you never know, and so long as the kink isn't terrible I see no reason not to have bred her for the experience and joy of it.

She's very pretty, btw even though I'm not a fan of silvers, and so aren't the possible baby daddies xD.

the babies look nice and healthy, have fun with them =D

I know what that's like to not know a mouse was pregnant, I had one once who had four, I was JUST getting ready to try her with the chosen male again, decided to wait until the next morning, and went to give mousies their honey-moon suite and there were four rather large babies (she didn't bother to build a nest, but was still nursing them), and I was like "where did THOSE come from?" and I swear that mouse looked at me like "do I need to give you a play by play?"


----------



## skinnybaby212 (Oct 18, 2011)

> and so aren't the possible baby daddies xD.


hhhm im not quite sure what you mean there lol, but thanks for the compliments. the kink is only slight and sometimes you really have to look for it to see it, all the babies seem fine, except i havent seen her nursing them but she is always in the nest with them, now im worrying she's not feeding them as someone told me i should be able to see white milk bellies and i cant


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

It looks like mom is probably dove...and if all the bubs are pink eyed...that means the father is almost certainly pebbles. It can't be Casper, as the pink eyes caused by p/p (what the mother is) and the pink eyes caused by c^h/c^h (what casper is) are incompatible. Its highly unlikely its theodore or puddin as they are both dark eyed...and even if they carry p, you would expect half the babies to be dark eyed.


----------



## skinnybaby212 (Oct 18, 2011)

the mum is silver satin


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

silver is just a blue p/p...so dad is still almost certainly pebbles.


----------



## skinnybaby212 (Oct 18, 2011)

aww my little pebble, he's my favourite  wonder what the babies will look like then, could it just be either looking like mum or looking like dad or is it possible to have a mix of the two like silver broken? i have no idea about genetics or anything lol im no breeder


----------



## skinnybaby212 (Oct 18, 2011)

ooh i hope there some satins


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

It depends what they carry....if mom carries pied, you will get half pied...if dad carries blue, you will get half silver...if dad carries satin, you will get half satin.


----------



## skinnybaby212 (Oct 18, 2011)

oh god i'll just have to wait and see then, no idea what pebble carries as he was from pet shop, i could find out about shimmer though


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

skinnybaby212 said:


> > and so aren't the possible baby daddies xD.
> 
> 
> hhhm im not quite sure what you mean there lol, but thanks for the compliments. the kink is only slight and sometimes you really have to look for it to see it, all the babies seem fine, except i havent seen her nursing them but she is always in the nest with them, now im worrying she's not feeding them as someone told me i should be able to see white milk bellies and i cant


the dads are pretty too LOL


----------



## skinnybaby212 (Oct 18, 2011)

aww thanks, pebble is my favourite and theres a good chance he's the daddy


----------



## skinnybaby212 (Oct 18, 2011)

here's the litter at 5 days old 




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------

